# Back To The Future With Film



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

In the late 70's and the 1980's I had an Olympus OM1n 35mm camera, 50mm f1.4 lens, 28mm f2.8 wide-angle lens and a 135mm f3.5 telephoto lens. I gave them away when struggling with the transition to digital (draw parallels with the introduction of quartz watches!).

Well I have just bought that exact set again, camera has been lightly used and recently overhauled, lenses are in good condition with minimal dust and no fungus on the interior of the lens that I can see. I have also purchased an OM lens to micro four-thirds adaptor so I can use the OM lenses on my Olympus Pen E-P1 (and maybe soon OM-D EM-10 MkII or maybe EM-5 MkII).

Given the micro four-third format you double the focal length of the lens to get the 35mm equivalent the 135mm OM will be a relatively fast 270mm equivalent on the Pen and although I will lose the automatic function I can manual focus in aperture priority or manual mode (the E-P1 has no viewfinder so is a bit tricky even with the LCD screen zoom option.

Haven't got the space to set up a dark-room but Ilford Labs are still going (and thriving) and there are a good number of independents offering traditional silver based prints plus standard and high resolution scans of the negatives. So looking forward to doing some black and white film and C41 slide photography (and maybe C41 black and white) and relearning all the things I used to think I knew!

I want to try and avoid scanning and digital editing and create the photographs with just the camera and filters. I will post a photo of the kit in the next few days and hopefully in a month or so some black and white.


----------

